# Rockmans second day Wave Wacker Tourney Mille Lacs Lake/ Mn



## ROCKMAN (Jun 28, 2004)

Check out the photo album for some great shots of the waterspouts on the lake on May 4th. There are some great pics

Day 2 Wave Wacker tournament went much better for me than day 1. Started off the day by putting two 19 inchers in the well by 9:30am and it felt very good to contribute to the team rite away. I had a bad day on the first day with just the one fish. Day two we caught over 30 fish. By 12:30 we had 4 fish in the well. 2 of them were 19 inches, 1 was 15 and the other was 18 inches. We were feeling pretty good by then, but we would have to work it for 3 more hours before we would land another fish. We caught 6 fish over 20 inches and then we got into a school of babies for about a half-hour. By this time it was 3:30 and we had to be in by 5:00 PM second flight. The day ended with a double header, with just minutes to spare. One was 191/2 inches the other was 181/2 inches. We had our 7 fish at 4:15 and were just looking at trying to upgrade the 15incher. It was not to be. 2nd day weight was 14.60 for total 2-day weight of 28.68 lbs. We looked on the board and see that Leon and Leo Houle had pulled a 21.00 lbs. for day 2 with only 9 lbs. for day one. It is about as good as it gets for a 1-day weight or we would have taken 2nd place. But 3rd will work for us that's for sure. It paid out 15,00 bucks. We have tried for 5 years to get in the money let alone take 3rd place just 2 lbs. out of 1st. You will fish against the best of the best in this tournament. All and all it was the hardest I had ever worked in any tournament. I do not think we sat down for 10 minutes either day. Pitching and pulling the anchor over 100 times in two days was a lot of work, but we do truly enjoy the competition in this tournament. I will be taking a little break from the fishing for a few days. I have been on the water for 8 straight days with the rain and the wind, and I need to let my body recover. It is nothing like it was when I was younger. The body cant take the pounding as good as it use too. Thanks to everyone who cheered us on for 2 days. It was nice to experience the support that we have from our friends and family. Little did we know that Patti and the crew watched us through the spotting scope for hours as we did our thing out front. It was really cool.

The secret lure was a 1/32nd ounce green jig under a bobber if we had wind in 16 to 9 ft of water Without the wind we switched over to a plain green hook and went on top of the reefs. That's where we found them. That's how we fished them.

I will be in touch in a few days when I recover. I do not know about you, but with all of this rain I am starting to feel like a mushroom.

Be safe

Rock


----------

